# Serrasalmus humeralis



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

Iam new for Piranha ..my friend want to sell this Serrasalmus humeralis 
anyone know about this fish..? thank's


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

here you go a link

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/humeralis.html

dixon


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Welcome to the furious site!








post a pic of the fish.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

yea get a pic so we can make sure its that fish 
if it is i would get it


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Welcome to Pfury...i recommend you visit OPEFE´s site for further info about S. Humeralis and i agree you should post a pic for proper ID...







!


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

so anyone has this humeralis before..? which one is more agresive compare to rhombeus...?


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

i personally havent seen one or duno anyone here that has one except maybe some sellers?
thats y i was wondering if u could provide a pic


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

welcome to pfury







....can you show us some pics of that guy?


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

this is the pic ..but not so good this guy move so fast .....this one with flash...


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

and this one with no flash....


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

so is this Humeralis....? thank's


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

S. Manuelli. The King Kong of piranhas, reaching a potential size of 24 inches in the wild. What else you wanna know?


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> S. Manuelli. The King Kong of piranhas, reaching a potential size of 24 inches in the wild. What else you wanna know?


 do you think it is worth to buy for $150 ...?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG That's Crazy, and he is a friend???? I would offer him half the money and negotiate up to maybe $100&#8230; Ash the fishcatcher has 8"-9" S.Manuelli for $150&#8230; How can a private owner compare to a store??? I myself think It should be much cheaper&#8230;.But that is my opinion&#8230; Here is the link to Ash&#8230; Maybe you can show it to you buddy and get it cheaper&#8230; Especially since the fish was mis-classified&#8230;

Manuelli price


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that's one hell of a fish







What size is it?
I would jump in on this deal immedeately: manueli's are great fish to keep, and still pretty rare and desirable!!!

btw: welcome to PFury


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Damn, that's one hell of a fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it's about 4 inch ...and I live in Indonesia . here only red belly you can find in the market ...actually I am looking for Rhombeus but dun know how to get it..? anyone can ship to my country..?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Well based off you location... That changes my entire out-look... I would deffinatley buy the fish... That fish is rare, and very agressive... If you are looking for a cool aggressive fish, you can't go wrong... Sorry about my 1st reply I thought you were from the States....

And welcom to the club... There are a lot of people here with tremendous knowleges about piranhas... I love this forum


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Well based off you location... That changes my entire out-look... I would deffinatley buy the fish... That fish is rare, and very agressive... If you are looking for a cool aggressive fish, you can't go wrong... Sorry about my 1st reply I thought you were from the States....
> 
> And welcom to the club... There are a lot of people here with tremendous knowleges about piranhas... I love this forum


 thank's for the advice ...BTW I love this forum too.....


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I recently got one the same size, If I were you I would buy it. It's more rare for people to have than rhombeus, grows larger and IMO better looking. $100 is a little high, but worth it considering your location.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

no_fear said:


> this is the pic ..but not so good this guy move so fast .....this one with flash...


thats a manueli....sweet fish ....150 is alittle steep but you are in Indo...go for it

Welcome aboard


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

that's one of the nicest manueli i've seen. try negotiating for 100. that's worth it for your location


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

BUY IT xpensiv but your in indonesia 
talk him down if he is a FREND 
also tell him its not a humerali or wutever and its a manuelli and just lie and say u would have paid 150 for the humer but only 120 for the manuelli


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

[


> AzNP Posted on Oct 25 2003, 03:10 AM
> talk him down if he is a FREND
> also tell him its not a humerali or wutever and its a manuelli and just lie


Lie to a friend... Ha ha ha.... I'm not poking fun.. Just cracking up..


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

aznp isn't saying lie to him. just say that the manueli isn't worth 150 bucks. tell him you would be willing to pay 100


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

well i wasnt relly serious bout the lying part but i know for a fact i wouldnt sell an expensive fish to a frend 
if ur buddy wants to make money off of u then great hes not much of a frend

if however yur buddy did get the fish for 150 or somewhere near then its all good 
other than that









btw thx Vlahos for clarifying my words :smile:


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

Finally I buy this guy for $130 ...now I put it in 40 gallon tank is it ok..? can I put some pleco..?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

no_fear said:


> Finally I buy this guy for $130 ...now I put it in 40 gallon tank is it ok..? can I put some pleco..?


Congrats on your purchase









Mine lives together with 2 pleco's, and it goes fine. Maybe it's different in your case, but if you never try, you'll never figure it out. Pleco's are cheap, so if it's killed, it's no biggie...
So, just give it a try.

A 40g should be fine for quite some time (what are the tank dimensions?) - manueli's grow slowly, so I think it takes at least a year (maybe even a few years) before it outgrows that tank.


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> no_fear said:
> 
> 
> > Finally I buy this guy for $130 ...now I put it in 40 gallon tank is it ok..? can I put some pleco..?
> ...


 it is 80x40x50 cm ...can piranha grow with substrate contain fertilizer for aqua plant..? and the CO2 gas inject to tank ..?


----------

